# Nicknames of Brazilian cities



## EyesOnBrazil

I would like to learn some more nicknames of Brazilian cities. 

Eu gostaria de aprender alguns apelidos de cidades brasileiras. 

Os que já sei

Cidade Maravilhosa - Rio de Janeiro
Floripa - Florianópolis

tem mais?

valeu


----------



## uchi.m

Eu acho meio estranho, mas tem bastante gente que usa *CWB *como abreviatura para *Curitiba* em _chatspeak_. Eu acho que essa é a sigla para o aeroporto local, por isso.

Não me lembro de nenhum apelido carinhoso para a cidade... alguém aí se lembra de algum? Sei lá... Curita?!


----------



## EyesOnBrazil

já vi esse CWB algumas vezes e também não entendi muito bem

então agora tô lembrando do apelido para Porto Alegre....POA...mas sera que tem gente falando POA mesmo?


----------



## Vanda

Only that CWB, BHZ, POA, SAO, etc... are not nicknames. These are how cities names are written in the aviation field, everywhere. Just take a look at any nacional or international airline ticket and you'll find the register of cities  that way.

São Paulo - Terra da Garoa
Belo Horizonte = Belô, BH


----------



## EyesOnBrazil

Terra da Garoa? É mesmo? hum, legal, não sabia. 

BH acho que já ouvi falar. 

Uba-chuva - Ubatuba (SP)
Sampa - São Paulo

Recifeliz City? rs (vi no orkut) - Recife


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Vanda said:


> Belo Horizonte = Belô, BH



Hoje em dia é pouco usado, mas a capital mineira já foi chamada de Cidade Jardim.

Até.:


----------



## coolbrowne

Permitam:
Recife - Veneza Brasileira (as más línguas dizem "Venérea"...)
São Luís - Atenas Brasileira (pelo menos para eles lá )
São Paulo - Sampa - OOps, repeteco do #5  (mas vou deixar, por causa do _link_)​Até mais ver...


----------



## leolino

Ainda nos códigos de aeroporto, parece que ninguém escreve "Brasília"; é sempre "BSB".


----------



## coquis14

Vanda said:


> Only that CWB, BHZ, POA, SAO, etc... are not nicknames. These are how cities names are written in the aviation field, everywhere. Just take a look at any nacional or international airline ticket and you'll find the register of cities that way.
> 
> São Paulo - Terra da Garoa
> Belo Horizonte = Belô, BH


Eu acreditava que era dos "chuviscos".
Cumprimentos


----------



## uchi.m

coquis14 said:


> Eu acreditava que era dos "chuviscos".


Hehe  Garoa é um outro nome para chuvisco.


----------



## coquis14

uchi.m said:


> Hehe  Garoa é um outro nome para chuvisco.


 Sabía sim , no espanhol temos garúa mesmo.Pórem tinha escutado que o "chuvisco" era soamente , e característico , de São Paulo.
Obrigado* Uchi*


----------



## Denis555

coquis14 said:


> Sabía sim , no espanhol temos garúa mesmo.Pórem tinha escutado que o "chuvisco" era soamente , e característico , de São Paulo.
> Obrigado* Uchi*


 
Tem razão. Garoa se usa fraquentemente para São Paulo. Possivelmente se eu visse esse tipo de chuva em Recife diria chuvisco, já em São Paulo eu chamaria de garoa...
----------------------
Já que já citaram a Veneza Brasileira (minha cidade), aí vão apelidos de 2 cidades de Pernambuco:
Garanhuns = Suiça pernambucana. (cidade natal de Lula)
Caruaru = Capital do forró.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Já ouviram chamarem Guarulhos(GRU) de Bagulhos?
E quanto as siglas aeroviárias, as pessoas acabam usando mesmo, desde de que eu entrei pra área, raramento consigo chamar as cidades pelos nomes, só pelas siglas, e as pessoas em volta acabam aderindo.


----------



## coolbrowne

Sim amorzinho, mas você é da área, _né_?





WAMORZINHO said:


> E quanto *à*s siglas aeroviárias, as pessoas acabam usando mesmo, desde de que eu entrei pra área...


*Vanda* is right 


Vanda said:


> Only that CWB, BHZ, POA, SAO, etc... are not nicknames. These are how cities names are written in the aviation field, everywhere.


Apelido é apelido. Código de aeroporto é outra coisa.

Um abraço (from DCA/IAD/BWI )


----------



## leolino

Já vi _Bagulhos_. Aliás, quem falava era uma guarulhense.

Por falar nisso, Guarujá era conhecida como a Pérola do Atlântico.

Isso para não entrarmos nos apelidos que as cidades dão a si próprias. Juquitiba, por exemplo, se dá o título de "O Paraíso Ecológico", o que é muito adequado para uma cidade que é composta basicamente por mato.


----------



## Alandria

Vanda, não é belzonte (BH)?


----------



## Vanda

Também! Belzonte.  E não posso esquecer a minha cidade:
Ubá- Cidade Carinho.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Não chega a ser um apelido, é mais um diminutivo, mas raramente alguém chama o Rio de Janeiro de Rio de Janeito, e sim só de Rio.
São Paulo- Sampa.


----------



## Benvindo

[coolbrowne] ... Recife - Veneza Brasileira (as más línguas dizem "Venérea"...)...
Isso me faz lembrar que um tempo uns que iam para lá maliciosamente chamavam a cidade de Recífilis...   

[Vanda] ... São Paulo - Terra da Garoa ...
Quando existia garoa . Na semana retrasada tivemos 30 oC - ou mais - em pleno "inverno" e nem um pingo de chuva ou garoa ... Aquecimento global?

- - -
Jorge Amado chamava a cidade de Salvador simplesmente de Bahia...


----------



## ronanpoirier

EyesOnBrazil said:
			
		

> então agora tô lembrando do apelido para Porto Alegre....POA...mas sera que tem gente falando POA mesmo?



Pior que tem mesmo. xD

E, no verão, temos o _caliente_ apelido Forno Alegre.


----------



## andre luis

É algo comum simplificar/reduzir o nome das cidades...vamos para Porto (Alegre),(Balneário)Camboriú, Rio (de Janeiro),Floripa (Florianópolis),(São José do)Rio Preto ...


----------



## Vanda

Ah, e a minha vizinha: Juiz de Fora= JF a _Manchester Mineira. 
_


----------



## WAMORZINHO

andre luis said:


> É algo comum simplificar/reduzir o nome das cidades...vamos para Porto (Alegre),(Balneário)Camboriú, Rio (de Janeiro),Floripa (Florianópolis),(São José do)Rio Preto ...


 Minas Gerais-Minas.


----------



## andlima

Mais alguns:


Guará < Guaratinguetá
Pira < Piracicaba
Pinda < Pindamonhangaba
Botuca < Botucatu
Beagá < BH < Belo Horizonte
Fortal < Fortaleza (um pouco raro)
Sanjas < São José dos Campos (já ouvi, mas não sei se é comum, talvez alguém possa confirmar)
Ah, e Fortaleza é chamada de "Terra da Luz".


----------



## Espinharas

Patos, minha cidade, no sertão da Paraíba, é conhecida como "Morada do Sol";
Campina Grande, também na Paraíba, é a "Rainha da Borborema".


----------



## ronanpoirier

Lembrei-me de mais duas:

Imbituba (SC) --> Zimba
Governador Celso Ramos (SC) --> Ganchos


E como já foi dito antes sobre simplificação, temos (Santana do) Livramento, cidade do portunhol , Eldorado (do Sul), Rosário (do Sul), São Leo(poldo), Tramanda(í), Capão (da Canoa)... todas aqui no RS.


----------



## andre luis

Continuando:
Vou pra Santa (Catarina), Rio Grande (do Sul)...para diferenciar o Estado Rio Grande com a cidade Rio Grande,geralmente "venho de Rio Grande" (da cidade),"venho do Rio Grande" (do Estado).


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Uma curiosidade: conversando com uma cubana, percebi que ela se referia a São Paulo como Sao (sem nasalização e sem "Paulo": só Sao). Custei a entender do que se tratava. No início, cheguei a pensar que ela falava da Ilha do Sal, em Cabo Verde...


----------



## Some.kindof.Wonderful

Tem gente que brinca com o nome da cidade de Socorro (SP), usando seu "equivalente" em inglês: Help City! 

Já ouviram? Eu acho engraçado e também uso!


----------



## leolino

Ah, isso já vi também. Holy Cross of the Red River (Santa Cruz do Rio Pardo, SP) é a que mais ouvi.


----------



## Fray Luis

Como é que ninguém falou de uma cidade tan bela como Petrópolis ("A cidade imperial" ou a "cidade das hortênsias").


----------



## spohreis

andre luis said:


> É algo comum simplificar/reduzir o nome das cidades...vamos para Porto (Alegre),(Balneário)Camboriú, Rio (de Janeiro),Floripa (Florianópolis),(São José do)Rio Preto ...




Olá, vou dar uns palpites aqui. Sou gaúcho e enquanto morei lá (RS) poucas vezes ouvi alguém falar de Porto para se referir a Porto Alegre. Frequentemente  ouvia coisas do tipo: Poa, Portalegre.

Olá,

Terminei de ler e não vi a minha saudosa Santa Maria (RS), conhecida por todos os seus filhos como o Coração do Rio Grande.


----------



## andre luis

spohreis said:


> Olá, vou dar uns palpites aqui. Sou gaúcho e enquanto morei lá (RS) poucas vezes ouvi alguém falar de Porto para se referir a Porto Alegre. Frequentemente ouvia coisas do tipo: Poa, Portalegre.


Ouvi mais na região metropolitana,como em Canoas ou Viamão,sendo assim acho natural,pois quem mora ali,quando fala em Porto,fala de Porto Alegre...


----------



## augux

Sou de Novo Hamburgo (RS), perto de Porto Alegre. O apelido mais comum que eu ouço pra capital é Porto mesmo. E nossa cidade chamamos de Nóia (apelido que se originou do alemão Neue Hamburg).

I'm from Novo Hamburgo (RS), near Porto Alegre. The most used nickname for Porto Alegre, in my opinion, is Porto. And we use to call our city Nóia (from German Neue Hamburg).


----------



## Denis555

augux said:


> Sou de Novo Hamburgo (RS), perto de Porto Alegre. O apelido mais comum que eu ouço pra capital é Porto mesmo. E nossa cidade chamamos de Nóia (apelido que se originou do alemão Neue Hamburg).
> 
> I'm from Novo Hamburgo (RS), near Porto Alegre. The most used nickname for Porto Alegre, in my opinion, is Porto. And we use to call our city Nóia (from German Neue Hamburg).


 
Os imigrantes italianos da cidade devem ter achado o apelido de "Nóia" um pouco estranho já que em italiano "noia" quer dizer "tédio, chatice"! Seja bem-vindo!


----------



## augux

Nunca tinha ouvido falar da palavra "noia" em italiano. O que se comenta às vezes é que no sudeste do país "nóia" é sinônimo de drogado.

I had never heard about "noia" in Italian. Something that people say is that in Brazilian Southeast (São Paulo, Rio etc.), "nóia" may mean "drugged".


----------



## (lang-BA)

Olá, 

bem, Niterói não é cidade, mas enfim... (sou horrível em geografia mesmo)

Nikiti 

São Gonçalo = São Gonça (já disse Seu Jorge)

e bem, no meu "grupo", chamamos Vila Isabel de um jeito, digamos, americanizado: "Vila Iseibôl"


----------



## 123o4

Hi everyone, 
São Luís do Maranhão - Atenas Brasileira (devido ao grande número de poetas e escritores e o uso mais correto da Lingua Portuguesa)
Atualmente também é chamada de "A Ilha do Amor", "Capital do Reggae", "Jamaica Brasileira"
Hope it helps


----------

